# The Village Mire is underway.



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I started setting up the yard today.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE IT!!! great looking fence!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

My son looked over my shoulder when I was watching your clip. I said "Doesn't his fence look great?" He said, "No, it looks really run down." I said, "Yeah, that's what I ment." We are an odd buch on here aren't we? Great looking new fence that manages to look run down. lol


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I really like the spacing too. Looks real! Awesome job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking good Mr. Deejay!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Sweet - tomorrow is my day!!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Good job -- it looks like the graves and fence might have been there all along, vs. springing up out of the ground just for October. Makes a big difference.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks good Chris. That's a big yard to decorate! Ours is small so everything has to be packed in. Hope to get mine up next week. Now I'm inspired to get my butt in gear.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

The ts look great!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Did you take that video with a camera or your cell phone? I'm trying to figure out how to post videos...(again).
The yard looks great! is that a beast-in-a-box near the sidewalk??


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a nice size cemetery. I like the look of your fence. I have to make one next year. So this is something new to think on.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very spooky! I love the fence!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome job. looking forward to seeing it all finished and lit up.


----------

